# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Cambio in Belmont

## jan24

What is the closest cambio to Belmont, Bluefields are?

----------


## TAH

Black River, as far as I know.

----------


## JamaicanCurrys

White house has an ATM at the gas station and the China mon will exchange $

----------

